# Sleeves and e-juice



## MunG (30/6/15)

Heya,

I want to know if we will be getting sleeves for the subox mini ?

And secondly anyone that retails @KieranD eliquid project around Randburg ?


----------



## Sir Vape (30/6/15)

No skins for Subox that I have seen yet. Will keep a lookout though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (30/6/15)

I hope we can get, anyone with this device will agree that keeping that awesome texture safe
Will be well worth it.

And thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

MunG said:


> I hope we can get, anyone with this device will agree that keeping that awesome texture safe
> Will be well worth it.
> 
> And thank you



But then you never get to feel that awesome texture

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KieranD (30/6/15)

@MunG No one in Randburg but you can order online  
Alternatively, @Hash Punk in in K-Dorp  He could help you out


----------



## MunG (30/6/15)

Thanks @KieranD 

@free3dom , il touch it at home, not at work where it may be a risk.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

MunG said:


> Thanks @KieranD
> 
> @free3dom , il touch it at home, not at work where it may be a risk.



Well played!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

